# Referrence Works



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I am buliding my own little referrence library. As I mentioned, I was recently given Larousse Gastronomique. At Barnes & Noble today, I exchanged _Julia & Jacques, Cooking at Home_ ( I already had a copy) for _The New Making of a Cook_ by Madeleine Kamman. This looks like a very cool book. I also picked up a copy of _Marcella Cucina_ by Marcella Hazan. I'm interested in books that contain more than just recipes. Books that help me learn process rather than just product. What are your tried and true referrence books, baking and or cooking?


----------



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

la varane practique
by ann willans she is a british institution
can't say enough about it.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I was looking at that the other day. She ran/runs the cooking program at the Greenbrier in W.VA. Is she still running her school in France?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kyle,
I am glad that you picked up madeleines book.
One of my career highlights was studying in Napa valley with her.
Because she is so complex, her recipes seem to flow with ease.

The Oxford companion to food is also a great reference book.
The one book I am searching high and low for is Fredy Girardets "emotions gourmond"

I have also used for many years "The encyclopedia of creative cooking" This book is edited by Charlotte Turgeon who edited Larousse Gastromomique.
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

In The Sweet Kitchen
I know I recommend it to everyone but really it’s an indispensable book. It has so much information on just about everything.

The Best Recipe

On Food and Cooking : The Science and Lore of the Kitchen 

Cookwise

James Peterson’s books:

Sauces : Classical and Contemporary Sauce Making

Fish & Shellfish 

Splendid Soups : Recipes and Master Techniques for Making the World's Best Soups 

Vegetables


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

CC - I think I'm going to like Kamman's book. It must have been awesome to work with her. 

Isa - I have The Best Recipe and CookWise. I have paged trough In The Sweet Kitchen more than once while in Barnes & Noble. Maybe I will pull the trigger


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

How could I forget French classics!

Paul Bocuse's Cuisine de France

Gaston Lenotre and the Roux brothers on pastry

Curnonsky's Larousse Traditional French Cooking


----------



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

i don't have any of that information.i didn't know she was in the states as well.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Here is some info on La Varenne at The Greenbrier . It looks like she makes an annual pilgrimage from France.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Find The Saucier's Apprentice by Raymond Sokolov.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Kylie you ask a very difficult question to answer, because what I consider good reference book may seem useless to you.

I consider a great book Oxford's Companion to Food and I have learned many many things while I was preparing recipes from Gordon Bleu Home Collection Series because it explains WHY you do things step by step. Last week I purchased the last one 

In fact those three books ( Lar.Gastr. OCF and those small booklets) escort me every where I go. 

I have to admit that Isa's posts about Sweet Kitchen have put me into thoughts though. The problem is that I haven't found it in bookstores here to touch it and to realise if I really need it.
(BTW I wonder how you guys shop books from the Internet)


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

The Internet is the best thing since sliced bread, for shopping. (I wonder what the benchmark was before we sliced bread?) But I did just get back from Barnes & Noble. I seem to be on a bit of a bender. I came home with LaVarenne Practique, In the Sweet Kitchen and (don't hate me) Martha Stewart's Hors D' Oeuvres Handbook


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

It's been along time since I thumbed through Bocuse's French cooking. I forgot how much I enjoyed this book. It kind of brings me closer in a way to Fernand Point.

Kyle, I forgot one for you. I just found it in pile # 12 

Cooking through the seasons by Joel Robuchon. I consider him one of the finist living chefs. It's english version is published by Rizzoli Internatuional.
cc


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I think I need to stop now and wait for my next allowance [COLOR=#skyblue]


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I see now why I keep cuting the bread with my hands , like a peasant and I do not slice it! Peasants don't buy on Internet  

It seems that you had quite an interesting day! When you have time tell us your opinion about the Sweet Kitchen.

Thanks


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I have to confess I have Martha's hors d'oeuvre book. I even have her pie book but that's Kimmie's fault. I hope you will enjoy In The Sweet Kitchenas much as I did. 


Athenaeus I enjoy shopping on the net but I won't buy a book without having looked at it first. I learned my lesson. And I will only buy if I have a better deal than what I would pay in a local store.


I am sure a local bookstore could order In The Sweet Kitchen for you. I'm sure you'd love the book too. If you need the ISBN just let me know.


Joel Robuchon is great so is Georges Blanc. So many great books are out there it's just so hard to selct just a few.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I don't own any Martha books, but I have borrowed that Hors d'Oeuvres book from the library several times. It's a very good reference book. 

I just got New Way to Cook and I would classify it under a reference book. It has lots of notes on how to lower fat and retain or improve flavour. I unfortunately have had high cholesterol since I was a child and I'm supposed to watch what I eat. My major downfalls are decadent desserts, but I offset with healthier main courses and exercise.

Other books:
Japanese Cooking: A Simple Art - Shizuo Tsuji
Complete Asian Cookbook - Charmaine Solomon
Complete Middle East Cookbook - Tess Mallos

Also an illustrated Ken Hom book that I bought at a used bookstore recently. It shows how to chop things properly for Chinese cooking and how to do other things properly.


----------

